# Manual Paranoia



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I skip gears all the time. It's not an issue at all. Just wait for the revs to drop before shifting. I think the biggest issue they're worried about is people shifting from a gear like 2rd to 4th immediately and forcing the engine to drop RPMs very quickly. Just use common sense.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The only time I skip gears is when I have been gunning it and am at my final speed. I'll do a slow shift to the final gear at that point. As XR said, don't do a speed shift when skipping gears. As for resting your hand on the shift knob, I was taught to never do this. If you're not actively shifting your right hand needs to be holding your coffee or soda.


----------



## Arctic Cat ZRT (Mar 19, 2012)

I figured as much, but I wanted to hear from someone on here. The tech I talked to said that things like that are generally put in there so GM knows its butt is covered interms of warrenty issues when dealing with complete idots.

Lol about the hands thing...

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...also, the actual SHIFTER-_movement_ is conveyed/transmitted *TO* the transmission via cables, _not_ by mechanical link-arms as was done on older RWD transmissions.


----------



## Arctic Cat ZRT (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks again guys, now that I have my paranoia out of the way I have another question about the transmission. This is my first manual car, I have driven vehicles that are stick, such as an F550 for work, but I have not owned one. So this is all quite new to me.

My question is, what would be the best shifting method for hard acceleration through the gears(WOT conditions), while trying to limit the stress on the transmission?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Arctic Cat ZRT said:


> Thanks again guys, now that I have my paranoia out of the way I have another question about the transmission. This is my first manual car, I have driven vehicles that are stick, such as an F550 for work, but I have not owned one. So this is all quite new to me.
> 
> My question is, what would be the best shifting method for hard acceleration through the gears(WOT conditions), while trying to limit the stress on the transmission?


1-2 is touchy and will grind if you do this. 2-3, 3-4, 4-5, and 5-6 seem to be okay with fast shifts. Just make sure you have the clutch on the floor. To avoid the 1-2 grind take an extra half second on this shift.


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

I skip the 5th gear pretty often, also on downshift, when you push the shifter into neutral, a forward movement goes directly to 3rd or back to 4th.

3rd seems fine for 30+mph turns, I drop from 6th to 3rd or 4th often.

Going from 6th to 1st/2nd without "blipping" the throttle to "match" the gear speeds WILL cause premature wear on the synchronizers. This is probably what they are pointing to.

I've read many reviews of the manual Cruze, one said he loved the shifter, the other didn't ?? HUH ?
The shifter is plenty good enough for what the vehicle is intended for.

Another point I'd like to mention, I was worried about "stirring" the stick shift too often, however the very wide powerband of the 1.4L engine allows power from 1850 rpm + without "lugging" the engine [unless you add too much throttle]
Make note of the instant mpg readout. If you are getting high mpg and accelerating, you are not lugging the engine.

Lugging is described as a condition where the engine is operated at such a low rpm that it does not respond to throttle. 
[per Ford Motor Co]


----------



## DrVette (Dec 6, 2011)

Arctic Cat ZRT said:


> My question is, what would be the best shifting method for hard acceleration through the gears(WOT conditions), while trying to limit the stress on the transmission?


Shift early on the 1-2 shift.
NEVER "Power Shift" I feel these ECO style trannys have skinny gear teeth.

Just don't yank it around and it should be fine. Keep in mind this is not a F350 with 3/8" wide gear teeth.


----------



## Arctic Cat ZRT (Mar 19, 2012)

Dr. Vette, sorry if this is a stupid question but what do you mean by yanking the transmission around?

Also when I shift under heavy acceleration, after I have put the car into the gear I want, how do I let out the clutch. Do I "pop" the clutch or do I ease it out(this is what I do under normal driving conditions).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Don't pop the clutch by sliding your foot to the left. You can let it out fast by lifting your foot quickly, though.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Let the clutch out pretty quickly by lifting your foot off when really gunning it. Otherwise the clutch disk will get glazed from the slipping. 

The 1-2 shift is pretty nasty at WOT on the OEM fluid. I swapped out the OEM fluid, and haven't had any issues except when my shifting hand is faster than my clutch foot. My little brother missed it twice for the same reason. 

This manual transmission needs some finesse to operate smoothly. Be open-minded about learning its quirks, and you'll do fine!


----------



## Arctic Cat ZRT (Mar 19, 2012)

I am finding that the more I drive it, the smoother I get with it. Thanks for the advice, it was definitly what I was looking for!


----------

